# 3 mi. cost



## yukondog (Feb 12, 2013)

Just starting to get back into salt water after about 40 yrs. of fresh water fishing, was thinking about wadding around the bay somewhere and maybe trying to pick up a couple of slot reds and 2 or 3 trout before hitting 3 mi. and was wondering how much the cost is to fish the bridge?


----------



## Loruna (Aug 3, 2013)

$5 for a vehicle, $2 walk on. 
Over 62 years old is 50% off. 
15 and under is free


----------



## Favorite76 (Aug 2, 2014)

Remember each passenger is also 2 bucks. 5 bucks for vehicle and driver.


----------



## CLEVE3990 (Feb 24, 2012)

I am getting to the age where I can't walk long distances very well so I went out to office at 1651 E Nine mile road. Only $37.50 for one year pass if over 62.That way I can stop by anytime and check it out. I think its a good deal.
Here is link.

http://www.myescambia.com/community/pensacola-bay-fishing-bridge


----------



## yukondog (Feb 12, 2013)

Thanks for the info, luckily I haven't met the 62 part yet [not to far away] I've tried bob syikes but needing a new hip makes kind of hard to walk and carry everything so I thought about drive on.


----------



## WAReilly (Jun 2, 2014)

Wait, you have to pay to fish on the 3 Mile Pier? I've been over there a couple times and never had to pay...


----------



## CLEVE3990 (Feb 24, 2012)

yukondog said:


> Thanks for the info, luckily I haven't met the 62 part yet [not to far away] I've tried bob syikes but needing a new hip makes kind of hard to walk and carry everything so I thought about drive on.


I exceeded the 62 plus 18 about a month ago, and my hips and legs are ready for it.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

CLEVE3990 said:


> I exceeded the 62 plus 18 about a month ago, and my hips and legs are ready for it.


waiting for the day. i'm 64 and still very active. luck has been on my side.

jack


----------



## Breeze (Mar 23, 2012)

WAReilly said:


> Wait, you have to pay to fish on the 3 Mile Pier? I've been over there a couple times and never had to pay...



They check periodically to make sure people pay. Not sure how you missed the big sign and drop box when you drive on but its there. I imagine the fine for not paying is a bit more then the fee. 

I have been fishing there for two years now off and on. Been checked once in that time. But you never know when they will be there.


----------



## yukondog (Feb 12, 2013)

I learned many years ago the hard way being young and STUPID, it pays to live the straight and narrow, it's worth the $5.00 to me.


----------



## SHO-NUFF (May 30, 2011)

Last time I fished 3-mile, I had to wait for a homeless guy to finish digging all the money envelopes out of the drop box with a coat hanger wire. 
I just handed him my 5 bucks and asked him to hand me an envelope so I would have something to put on the truck dash to make me legal. :thumbsup:


----------



## soup4smitty (Sep 13, 2014)

Nice!


----------

